# Amp setup in boat - Hertz HDP 5



## Stewman (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello I have never setup a stereo with an amp before but I am confident in my abilities but have a couple questions.

Equipment:
Hertz HDP 5
Pair M282 Rockford Fosgate 8" full range 4ohm marine speakers 
Pair M262 Rockford Fosgate 6.5" full range 4ohm marine speakers 
2 x M210S4 Rockford Fosgate 10" Subwoofer 4ohm marine grade
4 guage amp wiring kit

Hertz HDP 5 Specs are:
OUTPUT POWER (RMS) @ 14.4 VDC, THD 1%:
5 Ch 70 W x 4 + 380 W x 1 (4Ω)
5 Ch 100 W x 4 + 550 W x 1 (2Ω)
3 Ch 200 W x 2 (4Ω) + 380 W x 1 (4Ω)
3 Ch 200 W x 2 (4Ω) + 550 W x 1 (2Ω)


I will be running my subs in parallel off the sub channel @ 2 ohm, and I am wondering if I shoul run the mids with 3 or 5 channels. If I run of 5 channels then each mid gets its own channel at 4 ohms, but if i run it on 3 channels and run 2 mids on each channel they will run at 2 ohms.

Which way should i go? sorry for the newb question.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

you have plenty of power. for ease of install and make the amp run a a little cleaner. I would run it 5 channel.

correct me if I am wrong, it is not 2 ohm bridge stable either. so running your mids with the 4 x 70 bridged at 2 ohms will not work.


----------



## Stewman (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks, I will run it 5 channel then.

Im am new to the technology of amplifiers but I would not bridge the channels if running 3 channels, there is simply a switch for 3 or 5 channels........or am i thinking somthing completly different, still learning and appreciate all advice and help. Thanks


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

ya, that is an input switch more than likely. in 5ch it will have an RCA pair for the 4ch and 1 pair for the sub ni. in 3 ch mode, the front RCA inputs will route signal to the rear channels + 1 rca set for the sub in.


----------



## Stewman (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds good, I will run it 5 channel with one channel for each mid and run two subs in parallel on the sub channel.


----------



## The Wet 1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Stewman said:


> Equipment:
> Pair M282 Rockford Fosgate 8" full range 4ohm marine speakers
> Pair M262 Rockford Fosgate 6.5" full range 4ohm marine speakers
> 2 x M210S4 Rockford Fosgate 10" Subwoofer 4ohm marine grade


Stew,

I'm thinking of ordering these same speakers for my boat, just wondering what you thought of them. I'll probably be going with 2 sets of the M282 in the cockpit, one set of the M262 or the M282 in the cabin, and two of the M210S4 subs.

Thanks for any feedback you might be able to give!


----------



## Stewman (Aug 12, 2011)

The Wet 1 said:


> Stew,
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering these same speakers for my boat, just wondering what you thought of them. I'll probably be going with 2 sets of the M282 in the cockpit, one set of the M262 or the M282 in the cabin, and two of the M210S4 subs.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback you might be able to give!


Two words....... "THEY ROCK!" :rockon:

I love them, just wish it was summer so i could be out on the lake listening to tunes and enjoying the bikinis. Sorry Im not much for technical information but they are crisp and can handle alot of power without distortion. The M282 have some serious bass on there own.


----------



## The Wet 1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Great, glad to hear that! I was a little worried about the SQ since most marine speakers I've heard sound iffy at best. Is there enough bass that I might be able to skip the sub with 2 pairs of the m282's, or do you think a least a 10" or two is really needed for that extra punch in the open environment (which I'm thinking)?

BTW, x2 on not being able to wait to get back on the water!!!!!! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Stewman (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes the SQ is impressive. I would still run at least one 10", 2 is unneccesary unles you are really want that extra punch. The 282's do have really good bass. I just put them on the other end of the boat from the 10's.


----------

